# Magic 3/29/15 Sunday



## billski (Mar 28, 2015)

Checking out the flags.  See you on the hill.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey Bill, if you haven't purchased your ticket yet I have a voucher for 2 tickets. Its a hellava drive for a day trip from Long Island...


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for the thought twinplanx, I do appreciate it, however I have two vouchers in hand.  If anyone else needs a voucher give me a holler.  AZ doesn't work on my cell phone, so PM me with an email, I'll get back to  you.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 28, 2015)

No problem Bill. I just may have to suck it up and make the journey...


----------



## mishka (Mar 28, 2015)

billski said:


> Thanks for the thought twinplanx, I do appreciate it, however I have two vouchers in hand.  If anyone else needs a voucher give me a holler.  AZ doesn't work on my cell phone, so PM me with an email, I'll get back to  you.



E-mail on it way


----------

